# Where the hell are my Braves?



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Channel 420 Fox SportSouth HD has the Braves on the Guide. I'm supposed to check back often to see....; you know. Come on Dish, let's have RSN's in HD when you say they're going to be broadcast 8n HD. SUX!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Dish just turned on the HD feed a couple of minutes ago. The problem is when the HD feed isn't available when the timer fires, you probably will get that freaking stupid feed that tells you to check back often.... for the entire program. I've had that happen. I always edit the start time to a few minutes after the scheduled start time to avoid that. However, I've noticed that once I edit the start time, after the daily maintenance, the start time reverts to the original time. That's a new problem since I've been doing this for years and it's always worked.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to my world.

I've been chasing the Braves all over the tv 'dial' for too many years now, but that's what I get for moving from the Atlanta area to south Georgia where I'm within a Florida DMA that doesn't give a damn about me or the Braves. To make matters worse when the Braves _are_ on, the Comcast guide is f'd up and I still can't find them! :grrr:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Timers usually fire 1 min early, you may want to change that for the rsn HD feeds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> Timers usually fire 1 min early, you may want to change that for the rsn HD feeds.


The 1 minute early default can be changed (I have mine set for zero padding, both ends). Programs flagged as live sports get an automatic default "hour after" padding regardless of user set defaults.

There is no setting for "one minute late" ... and Kent is correct - there is a bug that IF you start your recording before DISH "turns on" the feed (switching from the slate to the actual game feed) the receiver stays with the slate and doesn't record the feed.

DISH needs to fix that. Turning on the game feeds a minute or two early would help. Today's turning on the feed very late doesn't help. Fixing the receiver so the recording follows the feed would be a second way of fixing the problem. Having 24/7 RSNs would go even further toward solving the problem (in most markets).

Where the hell are your Braves in HD? On channel 649 ... on DirecTV. Until DISH takes HD RSNs seriously that is the best answer I can give.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> ...
> Where the hell are your Braves in HD? On channel 649 ... on DirecTV. Until DISH takes HD RSNs seriously that is the best answer I can give.


James, I'm so glad you said this. 

As a DIRECTV sub, I felt it would be bad form for me to say it. 

Kent (and all Braves fans who are Dish subs), I hope that Dish makes the necessary changes for you and soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm seeing the same problem here with the Mariners & ROOT sports on 426. Even on days where the guide says a half hour of the pregame show is in HD, the HD feed isn't turned on until 10 minutes or more into the game.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The bottom line is, if televised sports always available in HD is important to you - why are you a Dish Network sub?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> The bottom line is, if televised sports always available in HD is important to you - why are you a Dish Network sub?


I don't believe I stated "...televised sports always available in HD..." Those are your words. I'm referring to my RSN, not broad brushing entire sports programming.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I don't believe I stated "...televised sports always available in HD..." Those are your words. I'm referring to my RSN, not broad brushing entire sports programming.


Methinks his question still applies in the narrower scope of your RSN... 

My presumption is Dish has something to offer you that is more important. (Though with a title such as this, I'm not sure what that might be.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I suppose there are some E* folks who troll the D* forums asking some of the same type of questions, such as why don't you switch to Dish if you want AMC in HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, I suppose there are some E* folks who troll the D* forums asking some of the same type of questions, such as why don't you switch to Dish if you want AMC in HD.


Kent, you just ain't gettin' any love. Two of the posters are Dish folk and I'm trying to keep things in perspective in that there are reasons you might want to be with Dish.  (And I gots no problems with people who want to stay with Dish or stay with DIRECTV.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A couple of years ago I expected DISH to improve in the HD RSN department ... they had their "game only" feeds - I didn't expect to be moving through 2011 and into 2012 with no 24/7 RSNs and way too many reports, like Kent's, of scheduled events not being there on time - being joined in progress or simply not being carried at all.

If DISH would have done something last summer it might have helped - but now it is too late. I don't see how they can repair the reputation for not carrying sports in HD. But at the end of the story it is just one of the many things DISH is doing wrong. (And there are several forums full of what DirecTV is doing wrong as well - RSNs just are not one of those things.)

The increased capacity for RSNs (potentially 16 games at a time instead of 12!) is a step forward ... but at a time where one could find 30-60 HD games at the same time on a Sunday afternoon 16 is practically a joke. (OK, without the NFL the numbers are closer to the 30 ... but the strike/lockout won't last forever.)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Kent, you just ain't gettin' any love.


Ain't lookin' for love; just my RSN's to provide what they are advertising in the Guide.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Ain't lookin' for love; just my RSN's to provide what they are advertising in the Guide.


Exactly.

It is now 7:20 pm PDT, the Mariners/Braves game started about 7:10 pm & the guide says the HD feed started at 7:00 pm. It's the bottom of the first inning, 1 out, Ichiro has hit a HR & still the HD channel says "check back."

EDIT: Finally, at 7:23 pm the HD feed is on.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine just came on at 10:33 Eastern.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

To find your game, go to http://www.dish.com/wheresmygame


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> Ain't lookin' for love; just my RSN's to provide what they are advertising in the Guide.


The RSNs are doing fine ... it is DISH that is not providing what DISH put in the guide.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Point taken.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Welcome to the world of "JIP" (joined in progress). They should call it GYP


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

These aren't even in the guide as JIP. I can live with a little warning so I can check back to make sure that I don't get that freakin' screen that tells me to check back to see if my team is playing for the entire four hours.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

IIRC, starting the week of 7/11, right after the MLB A/S game about only one game a week is shown in HD. In the past it would be the other way around. Finally reached James Chang in Executive Communications and he had no knowledge of any problems like this. Said he will check into it more and call me back again. I am not saying I will switch to D* because of this it is just not being informed of any problem and wanting to become aware when the problem will be resolved.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope that works out. It's pretty frustrating not getting your team's game in HD.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

Didn't see a reason to start a new thread, I figured I could just pile on here...

According to the guide, today's game is being broadcast in HD. Of course when I turned it on, I just got the standard "Check back later..." bitmap.

I called customer service and politely asked the rep to wake up the programming guy and have him throw the HD switch for me (has worked in the past sometimes, especially on games that are id'd as JIP).

After a quick check, the customer service rep, told me the guide was wrong, the game wasn't being broadcast in HD. Again, I politely told her that it was, but that Dish may have chosen not to carry the HD version. At that time she simply asked me if there was anything else she could do for me. Didn't see any sense in continuing the conversation if she wasn't going to help, so I replied no, and hung up.

The part-time RSNs are bad enough, but they could at least provide what they "advertise" in the guide.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

Timing is everything... after posting the previous post, I went back and checked one more time. Amazing! The progamming guy woke up and threw the HD switch for me. All is right in my little world now.


----------



## ggilbert (Aug 30, 2002)

You could not find the Braves v. Mets games on Sat & Sun (Aug 27 & 28) because they were cancelled. Hurricane Irene. They will be played as a double header later.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder what Braves game *azjimbo *watched. I hope we won.


----------

